# 5 o 7 side football in Barcelona



## Martin Jock (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi, ive just moved to Barcelona from the UK and am looking to play 5 or 7 aside football. If anyone knows of any teams looking for players get in touch. Im happy to organise a team if there is enough interest. Cheers, Martin


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

There are a few people that I can suggest you get in touch with (a) Simon Harris who runs an English language blog about football in Spain who lives in Sant Andreu and (b) The Barcelona Reds who are the official Liverpool FC fan club in the city. 

Simon is a huge Barcelona fan ...but apart from that a TOP GUY. His love affair with the infinitely superior Sant Andreu in 2B is, of course, understandable. 

The BCN Reds are an amazing melange and unholy alliamce of Scousers, proud Catalans, Spanish, Scandi, xxxxheads and other Liverpool fans. The president is Greek and when Stavros' father speaks you will hear an unholy mixture of Greek, Spanish and Scouse. Great guys, I can even accept their misplaced passion for the Unreal Reds. They will give you a great intro to the city - especially where alcohol is consumed in copious amounts. Their adopted team is CE Europa - so you can see how fanatical they are! Not GHGs!! 

How kind of you to organise a 5-a-side! Well volunteered! Bjorn Heidenstrom is cycling from Norway to South Africa 2010 via Sant Andreu, CE Europa, Espanyol etc etc The guys in Jávea, Torrevieja and Marbella are organising competitons. What can we do in BCN? He'll be there last week of October. Anybody else up for 5-a-side? Jojo you are volunteered as the Scandi team masseuse - you look like a Scandi! I will have a groin strain after my first missed tackle and will need your undivided attention for about 30 secs. (Xtreme you WILL get nuked!) 

Forum protocol prohibits me from giving out site urls so I will PM you.


----------



## Plym (Jul 14, 2009)

I've just moved to Barca as well and I'd be interested in this... as would my housemate. Need to get fit again and 5-a-side is always a laugh.


----------



## Plym (Jul 14, 2009)

Cheers for the BIFL link but that does look far too professional for what I'm looking for!


----------



## mark.k (Sep 19, 2009)

Plym said:


> I've just moved to Barca as well and I'd be interested in this... as would my housemate. Need to get fit again and 5-a-side is always a laugh.


Hello. I am extremely interested in this as well, since I've just moved to Barcelona. Did you sort it out? If so, please let me know if you've got spots available.
Thanks.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I will be in BCN 26/30th October - would be great to have a Seniors game.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

If we can't have a game we should all at least have a meet with Björn Heidenström who is cycling from Norway to South Africa ...via Sant Andreu


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice one, Simon! 

Hope all expatforum.com members in the BCN area can meet up last week in October. 
Today we had shirts from Sirius, Sweden and confirmation from LA Galaxy, USA (Becks team) Yesterday it was from the national side from Bhutan! 

Remember Spain defend their unbeaten WC record - they would join only Brazil, Netherlands and "The Germans" as the 4th country to win all their group qualifying matches. (England screwed at the weekend) ¡A por ellos!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Nice one, Simon!
> 
> Hope all expatforum.com members in the BCN area can meet up last week in October.
> Today we had shirts from Sirius, Sweden and confirmation from LA Galaxy, USA (Becks team) Yesterday it was from the national side from Bhutan!
> ...


YAWN!!! enough football talk lol 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I heard Tony Danza was turning out for the locals.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow Steve you know so many important people. It must be great to have so many important friends


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No, this is the problem. I don't know who this guy is! Xtreme seems to know the whole story and I think Jojo's waiting to tell me privately!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Well said, there'll be a full itinerary soonest. 

The Norwegian Magazine did a great two page article 

Spain have just beaten B-H 5-2 (slipped two goals in last 2 mins!)


----------



## mark.k (Sep 19, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> If we can't have a game we should all at least have a meet with Björn Heidenström who is cycling from Norway to South Africa ...via Sant Andreu


Well please let me know when you have this game (although I can't call myself a senior).

And what is up with Sant Andreu?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Nothing - finest team in Barcelona bar none!


----------



## mark.k (Sep 19, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Nothing - finest team in Barcelona bar none!


Where and when can we watch them?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

UE Sant Andreu - Inici BUT I suggest you speak to Simon as he is a regular worshipper and would I am sure be delighted to accompany you at that temple of excellence. 

I shall be there for the Sabadell game.


----------



## astalavista007uk (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello there, I've just read this post and even though it's a while ago, I just wanted to know whether there are any 5 a side football centres in Barcelona?

After searching on the Internet, I haven't found any and frankly, I would like to start a business like that around Barcelona, a couple of pitches to start off and expand later on. 

Do you guys think it would work over there? Is the concept of 5 a side popular in Spain? 

This is part of my reserach so any advice will help please, thank you very much

Regards
Akrem


----------



## astalavista007uk (Aug 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> .... and after tonight's woeful performance it's back to basics for Pep and his guys!
> 
> ** Hope this helps
> 
> Steve


Thanks very much for that Steve, I guess "sala" escaped my thought lol

Do you think renting a plot of land around Barcelona would be a problem? I don't have the budget to buy one. Have you come across people who did this in Spain?

Cheers


----------



## astalavista007uk (Aug 23, 2009)

My USP is the surface of the pitch, using a FIFA approved, 4th generation artificial grass rather than hard wood making it not painful when you fall, have a better control of the ball especially after it bounces and mainly healthier as regards to Achilles tendon since the grass pile height works as a chock absorbent.

The goal dimensions are different, they use a handball goal size here in Spain, I use a low and wide goalies (1.2m x 4.88m) challenging the strikers to shoot low.

the whole pitch will be surrounded by 1.2m plywood boards so no touch line, hence no game stoppage. There will also be nets in all sides of the pitch, even at the top so that the ball never comes out, therefore the game will be a lot more intense.

As opposed to futbol sala, my pitches are outdoors in the fresh air and no spectators seats. I'm targeting all kind of levels of players and there are those who prefer not to be watched by others while playing. 

Obviously I have to compete price-wise too to get people attention 

What do you think?


----------

